# NetworkManager issues

## Elv13

Hi,

I use a laptop with a b43 wifi chip. Not the best in the universe... The card is detected by ifconfig and I can connect to some networks, usually unsecured ones. The problem is that nm-applet doesn't seem to behave correctly. First, I see a red (-) icon instead of the signal icon. Then, on some network, when I click on it, it seem like I am connected, but there is no ip address. Third, the I click on a secure network, the WPA popup isn't displayed, I have to "add hidden network" to make it appear. 

Any idea?

----------

## audiodef

I have a couple of thoughts. 

1. For some reason, some systems I install Gentoo on work better with either NetworkManager or Wicd. If one gives you trouble, try the other. 

2. I recently started using "update". Right when I did that, my nm-applet started being more reliable. I'm guessing because "update" does a better job of patching things up than what I was doing manually updating. It's something to try.

----------

## bandreabis

up!

I'm interested in!

----------

